# Win 98 Themes for Windows 7



## iMav (Apr 9, 2009)

*b6zjmg.bay.livefilestore.com/y1pTggFMzdIvyyrmUWy41uHetfXvjypewyFP7b9lDO_y7VTkJYs_Cm960XCeLt-khE1LfEFn0quQ7mkGU90O7uuVQ/theme-preview.png

Well I decided to go down memory lane, I have created packages for 4 themes & resources for all 16 themes can be downloaded:
Jungle
Travel
Mystery
Baseball
To install double click on the downloaded file 

For download links & some how-tos on themes visit: *Windows 98 Plus! Themes For Windows 7 | I'm Just Being Manan*


----------



## shaunak (Apr 9, 2009)

I remember the travel theme, it used to be my favourite!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 9, 2009)

Great work.. oh boy.. some good ol' memories!


----------



## iMav (Apr 10, 2009)

shaunak said:


> I remember the travel theme, it used to be my favourite!


Me too ... I also loved Mystery's cursors 


infra_red_dude said:


> Great work.. oh boy.. some good ol' memories!


Those were the days


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ahh, memories!! The Jungle theme was pretty wacky, what with those tribal drum sounds and animal noises!!


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahh, memories!! The Jungle theme was pretty wacky, what with those tribal drum sounds and animal noises!!


Yeah, Jungle was a favourite of mine too.

Nice work iMav.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2009)

nostalgia


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Whoa! Wonderful work! That brings back memories of me struggling with bad drawing skills to create a good looking theme for my windows. That was back when I cared about themes.


----------



## blackperl (Apr 10, 2009)

what was that theme in which a owl is shows sitting on  a tree ??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 10, 2009)

I feared to keep the Mystery theme as a theme in Windows 98. It's kind of spooky.


----------



## amol48 (Apr 10, 2009)

Great work man ... I used to love the jungle theme..


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thnx Manan .. nice work.

P.S :: I really love ur "M' - Manan's logo's style .... u designed it urself ??


----------



## GeeOne (Apr 10, 2009)

That is good, thanx


----------

